# What'cha got in the water?



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

My collection is varied, but for the longest time most of what I had in the water (tadpoles) were azureus. Today is as follows:
Quinq's-- 5
Yellow bassleri-- 12
Variabilis-- 5
Powder Blue-- 7
Bakhuis--3
Nikita--4
Blue&black Auratus--4
Citronella-- 6
Green Sip's-- 2
Bicolor-- 2
Cobalt-- 1
Femoralis-- 21
Yellow Terribilis- 1

...and no azureus! 
Regards,
Scott


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yellow terribillis - 4
Nominat Imitator - 2 (that I know of, parents could have hidden more)
Panguana lamasi - 2


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

After many months of waiting, finally a clutch of P. lugubris being transported.
-Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome re: the yellow bassleri and femoralis... hit me up if and when any are ready for shipping.

And Scott, congrats on the lugubris!

As for me:

Mantella aurantiaca (30 tads, 25 just oow)
Mantella viridis (8-10 tads)
Mantella nigricans (5 tads)
Mantella laevigata (15 tads)
R. variabilis (16 tads)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

D. leucomelas- 18 tads from a few days to over a month old


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is what I currently have in the water. It takes quite a while to feed the tads every few days. 

super blue - 15
leucs - 17
cobalts - 2
terribilis - 55
black bassleri - 29
azureus - 25
standard lamasi - 4+more in tank
retics - 3


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Right now, just the six leucs. However, I've been seeing some promising behaviour from my fants and retics, so hopefully something will pan out there. Also, getting a female veradero (hopefully) soon so maybe some luck soon there too....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

not much... 2 confirmed + 3 suspected transported. o. pumilio

james


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Lordy Scott....thats a pile of frog success.

You might rename this the counting your chickens thread...

Here's mine, it looks better then it is...the numbers arent big. The frog room is just now coming around after the big move to new digs.

Black bassleri
SI tricolor
Tarapoto imitator
Yurimaguensis imitator
Orange lamasi
Matecho
Borja Ridge vents
Northern variabilis
Cainarachi Valley imitator
Giant Orange
Yellow terribilis


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Colon - These guys may make it now that I'm off well water (ph 7.8)
Cayo - One that I can see. 
azureus
auratus
leucs 
imitator - Finally after two years! 
Bastis? - Saw them transport but there's no way of telling where they put them.
Orange lamasi - Thanks Shawn
Borja Ridge - Thanks again Shawn

Jeff


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Right now:

Leucs - 80+
G+B Auratus - ~12

Also have nominat imitators, intermedius, orange lamasi, and blue legged vent tads in viv.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Isla Colons
BriBri
Retic(standard and albino)
Vanzolini
Yurimaguensis

plus a good number of eggs from some others.

Charles


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

11 - Azureus + 4 more soon to hatch


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Love this thread though sadly I can't contribute much to it 
I do have 1 red/orange iquitos vent tad and lots of n. pictus tads in the water.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats on the success everyone!

Here's what I've got.

60 cobalt tads 
42 blue leg vents tads 30+ ootw
azureus, intermedius and veradero's all started laying in the last two to three weeks.

George


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

5 banded leuc tads
10 developing banded leuc tads
4 freshly laid Iquitos vent eggs (so tiny)


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I can finally contribute to a thread like this.

Femoralis-6 , just noticed them a week ago but they already have back legs
I think I may have more than one pair becuase they lay eggs often but I don't know if the others are stomping the eggs or gaurding them, either way they usually end up not making it.

Also a month ago I had 2 patricias morph out.

Other than that just a lot of calling and courting but no results


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

6 eldorado tads in broms.

35 Leuc tads, 1/2 getting ready to pop fronts.

4 _Azureus_ tads with one still being transported.

S.I Anthonyi eggs

_P. Vittatus_ eggs


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

22 Variabilis
5 Retics
18 Leucs
9 Azureus
2 Oyapock
9 Orange lamasi
2 Man creek 
and my Solarte just laid again

Chris


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

GL Lamasi
Amazonicus
Sky Blue Azureus(No Spots)
Powder Blue Tincs
Tarapoto Imitators
Tiger Legged Monkey Frogs
Nyctixalus Pictus


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

reggorf said:


> terribilis - 55


Yikes-- overrun with terribilis!!
I think this thread is a good source to see who'll have stuff available in the near future. If I were looking for terribilis, I know who I'd be PM'ing!
Scott


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's what I've got:

Leucs 22
Azureus 19
Campana auratus 4
Blue and Black auratus 2

And 7 mystery tads that are either azureus or leucs.
(i forgot to mark the petri dish....)


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I have 5 Ancon Hill Auratus tads in the water. And hopefully some leucomelas soon.... i still am looking for a female.!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Wish I had more to contribute, I have 4-5 solarte tads in broms right now. Maybe more, they are sneakey little ba$tards.
Scott


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

one lonely imitator. hopefully some more from my intermedius soon...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Standard Imitator 
Veradero Imitator 
Alanis 
O. lamasi 
Intermedius
Variabilis 
Cristobal
Eldorado 
Isla Popa


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I forgot to add veradero imitator. They have tads in the tank. I am not sure if either of our pumilio are caring for tads right now. They tend to not be very good parents. Drop them off at the pool and forget about them. 

Yes, Scott, I am overrun with terribilis. You should see our stack of terribilis froglet tubs. HAHA.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What'cha got OUT OF THE water?*

Changing it up just a bit.... 

Mantella viridis - 40+ oow, more tads in tank
Mantella aurantiaca - 20+ oow, another clutch coming soon!
Mantella laevigata - 10+ oow, more tads in tank
R. variabilis - 5 oow, more in tank

And finally some azureus and auratus eggs/tads.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: What'cha got OUT OF THE water?*

about 20 BL Vents. 
5 Pumilio basti tads but who knows when they will come out to surprise me.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Suppose I'll update mine as well...

78 cobalt tads 30+/- ootw I'm only pulling every third clutch now....
7 azureus tads
2 citronella tads
20 vents tads 35+/- ootw shutting them down a bit although, they have every little bit of water in the viv occupied by a tad since I stopped pulling eggs.
3 Intermedius tads
6 veradero tads
20-30 vittatus tads (Hard to keep track when they are in shoe boxes.)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Iquitos vents
Red vents
Peruvian vents
standard fantastica
Chiriqui Grande pumilio


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

This post is more fun to contribute to when you have tads in the water, when this tread was first created i only had a few tads but now.

Iquitos Vents 7 (more ready to hatch)
Red Amazonicus 8 (more ready to hatch)
Santa Isabels 27 (another clutch in the viv)
Azureus 11 (more ready to hatch)
Leucs 1
Patricia 3
Femoralis 5
CV Imis 3 (1 more ready to hatch)
Rio canarios 2
FG vents 0 (4 or 5 ready to hatch)
El dorados (not sure how many they've transported)


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

55 azureus + 25 OOW
48 citro's + 18 OOW

stopped taking clutches at the moment til I make more room but the citros have figured it out them selves...there are about 5 tads currently in their tank


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Giant Orange/Regina 
Choco Leucs
Cobalts
INIBICO Variabilis
UE Veradero
Citronella


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Azureus 26
Imitator 4
Imitator tarapoto 2


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure how many tads of each as i never count, but here is what i got. 

Castis
verederos
matecho
alanis
cobalt
campana auratus
intermedius
gl lamasi
citronellas
tarapoto


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I started pulling eggs again a little while ago , So far here's what I know of already :
Imitators 
Nominant - Found one froglet in the tank yesterday I didn't know of .  
Veradero 
Intermedius 
Variabilis 
Summersi - My first ones  
O.Lamasi 
Alanis

Pumilios I can see tads for :
Cristobal
Loma Partida
Shepards Island
Eldorado
"06 Imports" - Only the second one since 06 !
Cauchero


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Regina
Saul YellowBack
Cobalt 
Standard Leucs


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I had no idea so many frogs were produced in this hobby.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah its kinda shocking seeing all the numbers that are being tossed out there and we aren't even the major breeders!


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

30+ Red Ventrimaculatus
1 Azureiventris (4 siblings already OOW)
~15 Vanzolinii
15 Bicolor

Our Azureus are still to young.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve got about 75 tads in the water. Couple veradaro, some azureus and Yellow galacts. That`s it. So you`ve got more than me.
Actually it seems that there isn`t much a difference between major breeders and hobbyists anymore, with #`s produced. 



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> yeah its kinda shocking seeing all the numbers that are being tossed out there and we aren't even the major breeders!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Aaron you're not breeding anymore of the SNDF imported pums?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a one.



ChrisK said:


> Aaron you're not breeding anymore of the SNDF imported pums?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I got the uyamas going that came from you/sndf like I told you, saw a tad wriggling in their last clutch but nothing transported into water yet unless they're hiding other clutches and transporting on the DL. At least it's a step forward after 6 months of eggs turning white


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats! They were the hardest morph for me to get breeding.


ChrisK said:


> Well I got the uyamas going that came from you/sndf like I told you, saw a tad wriggling in their last clutch but nothing transported into water yet unless they're hiding other clutches and transporting on the DL. At least it's a step forward after 6 months of eggs turning white


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is what I can recall
75% orange galacts
lemon yellow galacts
solid orange galacts
byh 
oyopoks
nic auratus
azureus
luecs
rodyll vents
borja ridge vents
german grn imitator
sens imitator 
cainrachi valley imitator
striped retics
tor intermedius
chazuta intermedius
banded intermedius
uakarii
variabilis
gl panguana
standard panguana
green xl panguana
orange panguana
salvias anthonyi
zaparo
femoralis
yellow bicolor
orange pepperi
chrome bassleri
cobalts
grn microspot auratus
altamazonica
bj pums
mancreek pums
chiriqui grande pums
solarte pums
colon pums
bastis
cayo de aqua pums
isla popa pums
escudo pums
vanzos
green/red pum

Many of the frogs I let raise there own so it could be slightly off
Eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Eric

That is one hell of a list.

I'd like some of those altamazonicas when there ready...hopefully i have something to trade for by then.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

OMG Eric. Knowing what it takes to produce the little bit I do from my lot of frogs, you must be working many hours a day and have an overwhelming number of tanks. Impressive!, again knowing what it takes to keep < quarter of that going myself.

This thread is quite fun to monitor. I am impressed with the success everyone is having big and small. When I started a well established frogger told me never to expand until I could get 90% of what I had breeding first. Sort of a measure of success. Cant say I've ever hit that 'A' grade...yet.

Shawn


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

This thread is quite fun to monitor. I am impressed with the success everyone is having big and small. When I started a well established frogger told me never to expand until I could get 90% of what I had breeding first. Sort of a measure of success. Cant say I've ever hit that 'A' grade...yet.

Shawn[/QUOTE]


This thread is definilty fun to watch.

I would agree with that wise frogger. At the moment i'm trying to get at least 65% of my collection breeding. At the moment i have about 60% of the frogs that are old enough and in proper sex ratios breeding. When i say proper sex ratios all i mean is i have at least one male and female. Out of the my entire collection i only have 35% so i have a ways to go. (if i could only get my auratus going, that'll help alot) If i stick to that level of 90% it may be a long time before i get any new species but i think its a good goal to try and acheive.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

35 b/b auratus
1 banded leuc
2 mancreek
5 almirante

The pums tads are the ones I can see.

-Beth


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow, took me a while to look through everything, everyone seems to being doing very good. If I had what Eric has, I know, I'd be sleeping in the garage by now, well done. Here's my smaller list;

Matecho
Choco Leuc's
Fine Spot Leuc's
Regina
Orange Terrib.
Mint Terrib.
Brazilian Yellowhead
Quinq's
Azureus
Bakhuis

And then hopefully soon, seen courting: True Sipaliwini & Retic's

Bill Finley


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fun thread. I have only been in the hobby for 6 months so this list is small but my want list is growing fast.

D. Luec's 8 tads 4 eggs.
P. Aurotaenia 34 tads 10 eggs 24 oow.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Yep it's a buttload of work and thanks for the nice words. I share the load with Jon Garrett and we both spend a lot of hours in the frogroom each week. It's nice to have someone else who's head is in the tanks in case someone gets sick or goes out of town. Large collections of animals are like having another relationship to nurture and it doesn't tolerate neglect at all.

Over the years it's very interesting to observe frogs and note when they breed and how much production occurs during the breeding time. Some frogs just go all the time and others will take time off, even when conditions are seemingly constant. One of the great things about this hobby is there is always something new to see and learn with the frogs.

Another thing that may shock the current generation of froggers is that almost everything on the list is bred in standard ten gallon tanks. I've been keeping frogs for over 20 years and I've tried many things and failed with many things, but during that time I've also figured out a good many things. There is something to be said for the tried and true methods but we as a frogger community also need to experiment and try new things that will enhance the hobby.

Two and half cents this time
Eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

EricM said:


> Yep it's a buttload of work and thanks for the nice words. I share the load with Jon Garrett and we both spend a lot of hours in the frogroom each week. It's nice to have someone else who's head is in the tanks in case someone gets sick or goes out of town. Large collections of animals are like having another relationship to nurture and it doesn't tolerate neglect at all.
> 
> Over the years it's very interesting to observe frogs and note when they breed and how much production occurs during the breeding time. Some frogs just go all the time and others will take time off, even when conditions are seemingly constant. One of the great things about this hobby is there is always something new to see and learn with the frogs.
> 
> ...



Eric

Thats amazing you get them breeding in 10 gallons. I'm not completly suprised but this, but thats great.

Now you said you have a frog room. That must be one hell of a room.

I'd love to see your collection one day.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I really like this thread... very zen in moments of chaos (like losing a MA senate seat...)

R. variabilis - 14 tads, 2 oow
A. bassleri black - 3 tads
D. azureus - 8/10 tads
M. laevigata - 1 tad
M. aurantiaca - 80 tads, 15 oow
M. viridis - 20 tads, a lot oow
D. auratus Panama 2004 line - 15 tads
D. auratus Panama 2004 (sep line) - 5/6 tads
P. vittatus - 10 tads
M. ebenaui - 20/30 tads

Now if only I could get my damn bicolors to breed...!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Heres an update on what I've got

Azureus 21
Powder Blue 1
Patricia 3 + 2 ootw
Leucs 6
Amazonicus 21 + 2 in viv
FG Vents 3
Iquitos Vents 22 +2 ootw
GL Lamasi 2
Variabilis 8 +more in viv
Cainarchi Valley Imis 3 +5 ootw
Femoralis ~10 + 3 ootw most likely more in the viv
Highland Tricolor 1
Rio Canarios 7 +7 in the viv
SI anthonyi ~30 +15 or so in viv
Ancon hill 5
Green and Bronze hopefully 1 soon
Green Aurotaenia 7

Man Creek 1 froglet
El Dorado 2 froglets


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

leucs-4
german line imis-4


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

12 b/b auratus oow, 6 tads and 3 Mancreeks oow.
My auratus first clutch so have had some not make it past a week oow but the ones I have now look good.
-Beth


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll update also. 

+20 Regina Tadpoles:










the other night's harvest:
regina,powderblue, azureus,citronella,variabilis,varadero


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I love this thread, like a wish list in some cases (and how I found my P. lugubris!).

D. auratus Panama 04' (tads/froglets from two unrelated adult groups)
Mantella aurantiaca
Mantella ebenaui
O. pumilio "El Dorado" SNDF 09
D. tinctorious azureus
P. vittatus
A. bassleri "black" INIBICO
R. variabilis "highland yellow" INIBICO
D. leucomelas
P. terribilis "mint"


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Not too much right now over here, have limited tad space so I'm focusing more on the breeding projects and frogs that pay my expenses, then reduced humidity on the other stuff to give them a break.

solarte pumilio
azureus
northern/inibico variabilis
varadero imitator
blue truncatus
lorenzo
F1 banded leucs
vanzolinii
moraspungo tricolor


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Orange, yellow and mint terribilis. Yellow and Red galactonotus. Benedicta, Veradaro imitator, azureus, yellow sips and blue jeans.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Azureus
Alanis
Green/bronze auratus
SI's
Abiseo
Benedicta
Citronella

Altogether around 200 tads.

Deb

Also acting suspiciously like they have eggs - retics, basti & solarte


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

varadero imi's...but then, that's the only frog's currently in my collection. Adding more soon!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Matechos
Citronellas 
Azureus
Azureus Fine Spot
Inferalanis
Oyapok
Leucomelas
Bakhuis
Powder Blues
Patricias
Cobalts


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Bakhuis
Azureus
Leucs

Yellowbacks and Auratus by the end of the week!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

16 retic tads + a few eggs
3 varadero
and hopefully some black water vents soon


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

nominat imitator
intermedius
vittatus
leucs (GF, nominat)
cobalts
CR auratus


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

benedicta
Copperhead fantastica
Lowland fantastica
Green imitator
Intermedius imitator
'Tarapoto' imitator
Highland lamasi
reticulata
uakarri
vanzolinii
UE/INIBICO variabilis
Peruvian Gold ventrimaculata


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

wow you folks are being extremely successful!! awesome....

I need some benedicta 

'black' INIBICO bassleri
'Yellow' INIBICO bassleri
'Sisa' bassleri
'Tarapoto' imitator [Tor and INIBICO]
Azureus [no such thing as fine spot azureus, whomever posted that ]
'Baja Huallaga' imitator
'Cainarachi Valley' imitator
'Rodyll' vents
'Rio Napo' vents
'Blackwater' vents
'Borja Ridge' vents
'Iquitos red' vents
'French Guiana yellow' vents, UE
'Highland/standard' lamasi
'Orange' lamasi
'Yellow' terribilis
'Matecho' tinctorius
'Yellow belly' pumilio
'El Dorado' pumilio
'Colon' pumilio
'Veradero' imitator
'Regina' tinctorius
'Lowland' fantastica
'Yellow Northern' variabilis- INIBICO


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

In the water...
O. pumilio "Isla Cristobal" SNDF 10 (7-8)
D. tinctorious azureus (few)
R. variabilis "highland yellow" INIBICO (few)
D. leucomelas (8-10)
P. terribilis "mint" (lots)
A. bassleri "black" INIBICO (lots)
P. lugubris (10+)
P. aurotaenia (20+)


Out of the water...

P. vittatus
D. auratus Panama 04'
O. pumilio "El Dorado" SNDF 09
A. bassleri "black" INIBICO
A. pepperi "Abiseo"


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not as impressive as everyone else, but here is what I have

O. pumilio Solarte 07 imports
O. pumilio Rio Guaramo SNDF 09
Tarapoto imitator Tor


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Phyllobates vittatus
Oophaga pumilio "Chiriqui Grande"


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

A. Femoralis
P. auro 'green banded'
D. tinc Patricia
D. tinc Powder Blue
D. tinc Azureus
D. leucs
D. truncatus
R. variabilis
R. imitator
R. Red Amazonicus
R. Iquitos vents
O. Man Creeks
E. 'Rio Canario'
E. 'Santa Isabel'


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

shawn, what do the 'Rio Napo' vents look like? ive never heard of them.


here is my list,

'varadero' imis
'blackwater' vents
'uakarii'
'southern' variabilis
'green' lamasi
'blue jeans' pumilio

almost 90%. just waiting on retics, 'baja huallga' imis and 'lowland fants.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate you all!!! LOL 

I got....

Nothin.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Aurotenia 'yellow banded' 
Azureus 
2 different lines of Leucs
Colbat's
Tarapoto Imitator's
Indermedius Imitator's
Red Amazonicus (Todd Kelley line)
Blue Legged Vents (Sean Steward line)
Vittatus

Lots of work no reason to hate anyone


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

R. imitator "nominant"
R. lamasi "Green Legged Panguana"
R. lamasi "Green" (Understory)
R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
R. ventrimaculatus "Rio Napo"
R. ventrimaculatus "Rodyll"
R. ventrimaculatus "French Guyana"
R. variabilis "Southern"
R. uakarii
R. intermedius "Banded"
D. auratus "Highland Bronze"
D. auratus "Panamanian"
D. tinctorius "Alanis"
O. pumilio "El Dorado"
O. pumilio "Darklands"
O. pumilio "Bastimentos"
O. pumilio "Cristobal"
O. pumilio "Rio Branco"
O. pumilio "Escudo"
A. pepperi "Abesio"


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Patricia"
_D. tinctorius_ "Azureus"_
Ranitomeya imitator_ "Tarapoto"
_R. imitator_ "Varadero"


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> benedicta
> Copperhead fantastica
> Lowland fantastica
> Green imitator
> ...


Just put my first tads in the water from my flavovittata and UE uakarri.

Looking for another male flavovittata too; I can trade a female.


----------



## JHicks3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nadda at this time. Just got 4 azureus tads through froglet stage and onto land! All are doing great and I am very excited to see how they will look when they get a bit bigger. All seem to be comfortable living in a group setting. Right now I have them in a basic 2.5 gallon setup with vines and sphagnum moss (this allows for easy monitoring of their health as well as ensuring they are continuing to eat well). Any recommendations on when I should move them into a ten gallon? Right now the oldest has been out of the water approaching three weeks, while the newest of the bunch has been on land for about 5 days.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Bout 40 citro, 30 yellowbacks, and about 10 brazil yellowheads, waiting for my azureus to get started again, gave them a new tank and they have shut down for about 2 months...Matecho's are on deck!


----------



## NDokai (Nov 13, 2009)

F.G. vents
Red Amazonicus
UE 'green' lamasi
Benedicta
Cristobal pumilio
Just one benedicta, so far, we saw it being transported, and later pulled it out of a brom. They are hiding their eggs verry well, though. We think they laid in the leaf litter somewhere.
I think that's it for now, we really need to go through some vivs and search for more.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Lots of good stuff in this thread!

Surinam cobalts
azureus
standard fantasticus
variabilis (Tor Linbo line)
95% orange galactonotus
N.Popa
Escudo
red Bastimentos


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

man creek
darklands 
blue & bronze
lamasi

james


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

well had 20 E. Tricolor (SI) but a couple friends (you know who you are) took some off my hands for me so now im down to 5 tads hehe
-scotty


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

5 Azureus
9 Brazil yellow heads 

My first ever year keeping and breeding darts ,, i'm well pleased


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got well over 100 Azureus, Leucs, Bakhuis, and G/BR auratus. It's a lot of work taking care of all of them along with the rest my frogs but it's very interesting. I had a Bakhuis tad morph today that hatched on 2-22, and a leuc with only one back leg.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

8 Varadero tads, 1 C. Valley imi and a few eggs I need to check on. One of my tads just got done morphing out and got moved to grow out...here his pic from yesterday...well technically two days ago since its 2am










Today


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

1995 'Green Foot' Leuc
1996 Leuc
BG 'Banded (mostly black adults) Leuc'
Suriname cobalt
Vittatus
Varadero
Nominat Imi
Intermedius
Costa Rican Auratus
Powder Blue


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

D3monic said:


> 8 Varadero tads, 1 C. Valley imi and a few eggs I need to check on.


I'll see your 8 and raise you another 4 + some eggs (I've a feeling we're going to see a run on Varaderos...). Also have Tarapotos in the water, and Intermedius started breeding for me last week (woohoo!). Also have a bunch of Patricia tads/eggs.


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

i realize this is probably boring by most of your standards but i have a ton of costa rican auratus and Mebalo auratus in the water and morphing

brian


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Only 1 auratus tadpole... Im lame.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

lebanik said:


> i realize this is probably boring by most of your standards but i have a ton of costa rican auratus and Mebalo auratus in the water and morphing
> 
> brian


Nice work on the Mebalo!


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks. there actually a pretty cool morph. not quite as bold as the costa ricans but still very bold. 




stemcellular said:


> Nice work on the Mebalo!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That's pretty cool - I'm glad to hear someone is having luck with them. When you have some froglets available, let me know.

I've got around 60some odd Costa Rican auratus in the water. One of my favorite frogs!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

oyapock tads.

3 blue and bronze just OOTW in the past week or so
and 2 man creek OOTW this morning

james


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got eleven out of the water right now ranging from 1month to 3months. i want to get some size on them, as there arent many people who bought/working with them.

brian



zBrinks said:


> That's pretty cool - I'm glad to hear someone is having luck with them. When you have some froglets available, let me know.
> 
> I've got around 60some odd Costa Rican auratus in the water. One of my favorite frogs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Wicked. Get some photos up when you have a chance. I've only seen the EU shots which Stewart used when he had them available.


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

i started a new thread in the general section. i put up some photos of the adults and the froglets

brian



stemcellular said:


> Wicked. Get some photos up when you have a chance. I've only seen the EU shots which Stewart used when he had them available.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

my frogs have been busy 

‘blackwater’ vents
uakarii
‘varadaro’ imis
‘southern’ variabilis
‘bajo huallaga’ imis
‘lower ucayali’ lamasi
‘cristobal’ pums
‘blue jean’ pums


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> my frogs have been busy
> 
> ‘blackwater’ vents
> uakarii
> ...



We like your taste in frogs, Adam. Definitely some cool stuff! 

We have a few tanks breeding right now:

F.G. Vents
benedicta
quinqs
lower ucayali lamasi
orange lamasi
cristobal pums
el dorado pums


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

varaderos
intermeduis
nominat imis
cobalts
powder blues
vittatus
CR GB auratus
nominat leucs
banded leucs
gf leucs


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

InnoEcto said:


> We like your taste in frogs, Adam. Definitely some cool stuff!


thanks! i still need to get some benedicta. ill have to get some from you when they arent in the water anymore


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome frogs Adam. I really love the look of those Bajo Huallaga imis.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Too many damn things...haha.

A ton of Rio Saladillo (ie. blue) and Pasaje Sarajunga (Tor line) E. anthonyi, Mint terribs, P. lugubris, P. vittatus, A. bassleri 'Sapasoa', E. tricolor Moraspongo, P. aurotaenia 'wide band', D. auratus Panama 04, O. pumilio cristobal SNDF 10 ... not too mention the froglets that I have growing up. Argh!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Auro 'Green stripe'
Zarajunga anthonyi
Rio Canario anthonyi
Buena Esperanza anthonyi
Santa Isabel anthonyi
Hahneli

Leucs
Patricias


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Noting much
Bri bri 8 eggs in water hope they are good


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

benedicta
flavovittata
Copperhead fantastica
Lowland fantastica
Green imitator
Intermedius imitator
'Tarapoto' imitator
Cainarachi Valley imitator
Varadero imitator
'Yurimaguas' imitator
Green leg Panguana lamasi
Panguana lamasi
Highland lamasi
reticulata (4 lines)
Sauce summersi
uakarri (2 lines)
vanzolinii
UE/INIBICO variabilis
Blackwater ventrimaculata
French Guyana ventrimaculata
Peruvian Gold ventrimaculata


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Very nice list Chris with a well thought out website.

David


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's my little list of tadpoles from my little frog "cupboard":
- Varadero imitator
- Tarapoto imitator
- Intermedius imitator
- Flavovittata (my favorite frog right now)
- Patricia tinctorius
- Citronella tinctorius

Things I need to set up in breeding terrariums:
- Blackwater ventrimaculata
- Highland/Standard lamasi


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I just started pulling again, I snatched these from broms

Vanzolnii
Varadero
C. Valley

Only one of each atm but lots of eggs developing.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 2 varadero tads in water and a clutch in viv....


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Azureus
Cobalts
Powder Blues (F1)
Powder Blues (Non-F1)
Alanis (F1)
SI anthonyi
Sapasoa/Black bassleri (soon to be in the water)
Mantella aurantiaca (F1)


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Azureus
Variabilis "Old Line"
Vanzolini


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

I think this is everything at the moment...
R. benedicta
R. imitator 'Varadero'
R. summersi
R. lamasi UE 'green'
R. lamasi 'orange'
R. ventrimaculata 'FG'
D. tinctorius 'bakhuis'
O. pumilio "Cristobal" 
It's hard to say on the other egg feeders, sometimes we don't even know that they are breeding until we find a froglet.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have:
-Approx. 60 E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' tads


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

my list as of last week:

120+ Mantella Milotympanum tadpoles

(found three separate clutches while cleaning their tank)


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Post edited for being off topic. Chris Miller


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

3- Patricia
3- New river
1- Azureus
1- Variabilis


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

-25 E. anthonyi SI 

...Hopefully some intermedius and azureus tads in the near future.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Ranitomeya summersi (old line/Huallaga)
Phyllobates vittatus
Dendrobates auratus (Costa Rica)
Epipedobates anthonyi (Santa Isabel)
Oophaga pumilio (Bastimentos)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nah, a weird colored tinc.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

It kind of looks like Venom from Spiderman.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Azurel said:


> I have 2 varadero tads in water and a clutch in viv....


Update to mine....10 tads in water and one in viv with 3 of the 10 a week or so from morphing out. They finally slowed down a bit since I let one stay in viv. I wasn't going to pull the brom they dropped off in. I also lost 3 beyond the said count....


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

10 D.tinctorius Azureus
10 R.fantastica lowland
3 R.fantastica INIBICO
6 A.galactonotus red
plenty of Hymenochirus spec.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Haven't seen that before. Pretty sweet! (mind if I file it?)
> 
> Richard.


You just did......


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

R.imitator nominat


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Cleaned all tanks and found more than a few clutches, tads and froglets...

Allobates zaparo
Ameerega pepperi Orange
Ameerga bassleri Sapasoa, black
Ameerga bassleri Tarapoto, yellow
Epipedobates anthonyi Pasaje Sarajunga
Phyllobates vittatus
Phyllobates terribilis
Mantella laevigata
Mantella aurantiaca
Mantella ebenaui
Phyllobates aurotaenia wide band


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

9 FG Vents


















and a couple of Chazuta Intermedius... couldn't get pics because they dumped them into the broms.

short list, but still fun!

-brett


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm excited I have my first non-thumbnail Tads! All my pairs just decided to start doing their jobs... 

Patricia
Green sip
Bakhuis
Fg dwarf cobalts


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Cleaned all tanks and found more than a few clutches, tads and froglets...
> 
> Allobates zaparo
> Ameerega pepperi Orange
> ...


Also have Mantella bernhardi developing, E. anthonyi Rio Saladillo, Escudos, and Cristobals


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you give a little info on the Allobates. Do you allow the parents to do the work or do you remove clutches when you find them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Both, depending on circumstances.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I'm at the parents for two more weeks so I'm not pulling tads for now.. the frogroom is no longer a room and is pretty discombobulated. Just to make myself feel better, I'm going to count what I've seen transported recently-

-intermedius 
-highland variabilis

I also have a sneaking suspicion that my Iquitos vents have laid, my female was a balloon a few days ago and isn't anymore.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I've only got some E. anthonyi eggs. Around 14 but they were laid like 4 days ago so not in the water yet...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

close your eyes, you will have hundreds in no time.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah. I'm going for thousands!!!!! haha. Yeah I can just see the tads forming but I don't have a good enough camera to take pictures


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just went through organized the tads - i feel overwhelmed.......
matecho - 72
bahkuis - 67
green sips - 55
lorenzo - 5 (first good eggs out of 10 laid)
Brazilian yellow heads - 10
luec - 12
varadero - 9
imitator - 3
la fumme - 42
regina - 6
giant orange - 2
yellow basleri (pepperi) -45 - with another clutch of 20 that are close to going in the waterthey 

---
i so wish my orange terribilis would breed - i had them going about 3 yrs ago and then thy shut it down... i did not even get any calling untill about 4 months ago. i found a jelly mass in the hut a few days ago, hoping that is a good sign. also thinking of removing 1 of the males, looks like i have a 2.2 in the tank


need to do water changes tonight - should only tank a hr or so.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I didnt go and count them , but here is what I have off memory currently breeding:


Bassleri Yellow Tarapoto, Black/sapasoa, 'Sisa'/ Chrome
A pepperi Abesio, OH/'Rood'
Terribilis Yellow
Pumilio Black Jeans, yellow belly, escudo, colon, Drago colon, Cauchero, Nancy, El Dorado, Bri Bri
Cainarachi Valley imis, Tarapoto imis, Baja Huallaga imis, banded imis, Yurimaguensis 
Flavovittatus
Variabilis Southern, Highland/INIBICO
lowland fantastica, 
Highland Standard lams, orange panguana lams, green lamasi
Borja Ridge vents, Rodyl vents, FG/yellow vents, Rio Napo vents, Iquitos Red vents
Tricolor - Zarazunga
Anthonyi Rio Sallidillo, Pasaje Sarajunga, Buena esperanta 
Matecho, Regina, Giant Orange, Inferalanis, Patricia
Summersi
Quinquevittatus

probably missing some.....but that is close to what is currently 'in the water', out of the water here.

Best


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

The only thing in my water anymore is some whiskey. 

I'm pretty lame anymore.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Leucomelas (1995,1996, banded, fine spot)
Tinctorius (cobalt, citronella, brazilian yellow head, patricia, powder blue)
Auratus (costa rican green and black, turquoise and bronze)
Imitator (Nominat)
Ventrimaculata (old Understory line)
Phyllobates vittatus
Epipedobates anthonyi (Santa Isabel)


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

-Varadero

I personaly have no clue how many 2, 3 maybe 4.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

MSteele said:


> just went through organized the tads - i feel overwhelmed.......
> matecho - 72
> bahkuis - 67
> green sips - 55
> ...


Sorry to have to give you the bad news. It seems I packed up the wrong pair. So, we'll need to switch Lorenzos.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

7 Campana auratus in the water ( added 2 more last night) and at least another 2 developing in the pothos, that I can see. They're a sneaky pair, I don't always know I have eggs.


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

Varaderos

Lucky for them the eggs survived the two day move from NY to Joplin, MO. and hatched out after arrival. Three of my vivariums did not make it.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

azureus
alanis
cobalts
dwarf cobalts
yellow back
giant orange
vittatus
orange galacts
variabilis
veradero
quins
standard leucs
banded leucs
SI anthonyi
Moraspongo tricolor
300+ M. aurantiaca
hourglass


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

just a bunch of azureus. i think something like 15 or so + the other 12 froglets


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Back from travels and fall breeding begins...

Wideband aurotaenia
Mint terribilis
A pepperi orange
Yellow bassleri
E anthonyi pasaje sarajunga
O pumilio bastimentos
O pumilio cristobal


Hopefully more soon to come


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Anthonyi.... Can't stop them from breeding...


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

7 vittatus tads


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Banded intermedius


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Black/Sapasoa Bassleri +/- 20
Yellow/Gold Pepperi +/- 30
Femoralis 1
Lugubris 3
Iquitos Vents 2
CR Auratus +/- 30
Zarajunya Anthonyi
Moraspunga
Buena Esperanza anthonyi
Santa Isabel anthonyi
Pasaje Sarajunga anthonyi
Highland anthonyi a few
Rio Canario anthonyi
Rio saladillo anthonyi
Green Auroteania 20 +
Patricia tincs 
Azureus
Leucs

not sure the count on some of them


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

9 intermedius
8 amazonicus
2 azureus


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

9 Leucs
2 Bakhuis Mountains

Another 3 Leuc eggs and 7 Bakhuis.

I feel like an under-achiever around here.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

12 intermedius
12 amazonica "Iquitos"
8 benedicta
8 tarapoto 
2 CV imi
3 azureus
1 orange lamasi
~25 rio saladillo anthonyi

a "few" pairs started breeding over the past two weeks  (besides the benedicta which were bought as tads)


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

4 tads plus 8 eggs of azureus
4 tads of UE Cayenne FG amazonicus old line from Josh's plus eggs in the cannisters
and about 5 or so tads of Campana auratus at my apartment

But I am at my moms for the weekend and I don't know the exact count on auratus, as they could drop more in the water at any minute it seems.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Cobalt
Citronella
Brazilian Yellow Head
Regina
Oyapok
Bakhuis
Patricia
Matecho
Powder Blue
Fine Spot Leuc
British Guyana Leuc
Guyana Yellow Leuc
Standard Leuc
Green Foot Leuc
Turquoise and Bronze auratus
Costa Rican Green and Black auratus
Nominat Imitator
Vent
Vittatus
Santa Isabel anthonyi
Blue Back Reed
Starry Night Reed
Theloderma asperum

I don't think I'm forgetting anything . . .


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Reticulatus
Southern Variabilis 
Northern Inibico Variabilis 
Amazonicus
Banded Intermedius 
Veradero
Bakhuis
Cobalt
Azureus
Matecho (from two pairs, solid and spotted)
Powder Blue
Yellowback
Leucomelas 
Patricia
Oyapock
Cristobal
Yellow Galactonotus


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Azureus
New River
Leucomelas
Bakhuis
Matecho
Chazuta


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have in water right now...
R variabilis 'Highland' x 2
R variabilis 'Southern' x 4
R sirensis 'Orange' x 1
R imitator 'varadero' multiple tads in multiple broms.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Leucomelas


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Lowland fantastica
Southern variabilis
Blackwater amazonica
uakarrii
Chazuta imitator
Varadero imitator
Baja Huallaga imitator
summersi
Saripiqui pumilio
Cristobal pumilio


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Varadero x3

I feel really proud when all my frogs breed!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I got 3 fine spot leuc tads as of now


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Lots of Fine Spot Leucs
Lots of Green/Blue Sips
BYH
Yellowback
Giant Regina
Giant Orange
Matecho
Yellowback
Azureus


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

Veradero x 2
Azureus x 4 
Leucomelas x 2
Santa Isabel x 450,000....or at least that's what it seems like


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

23 green and white auratus
7 el cope auratus
9 Panamanian turquoise and bronze
27 super blue auratus


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

pumilio escudo
pumilio eldorado
pumilio bastimentos
pumilio esperanza
chazuta imitator
tarapoto imitator
nominate imitator
vanzolini
retics
leucs
oyapok tincs
byh tincs
matecho tincs
azureus tincs
flavovittata
azureiventris
amazonicus iquitos
benedicta


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Green Sirensis UE 3 in water, 4 waiting to hatch....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Lots of stuff starting up with all the cool, stormy nights...

Ameerega altamazonica
Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint'
Phyllobates aurotaenia
Ameerega bassleri
Epipedobates anthonyi and tricolor
Allobates zaparo

and lots of Mantella sp. as well as some other stuff I have yet to find. Here we go again.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

^Ya the storms have kickstarted a ton of breeding for me as well.

'Varadero' imitator
'Southern' variabilis
'Baja Huallaga' imitator
'Lowland' fantastica
'Lower Ucayali/Green' sirensis
'Chazuta' imitator
'Sauce' summersi
'Tamshiyacu' uakarii (really hoping for viable froglets with these)
'Blackwater' amazonica
'Isla Cristobal' pumilio
'Saripiqui/Blue Jeans' pumilio


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Bunch of late season breeding gonna have my hands full of frogs in the spring...

R. imitator 'varadero' x5
R. imitator 'banded intermedius' x6
R. variabilis 'southern' x6
R. variabilis 'highland' x4
R. sirensis 'orange' x4
O. pumilio 'Cristobal' x2

Not to mention all the ones I have in grow out now....


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Green and white auratus x22
El cope auratus x8
Panama 2004 turquoise and bronze auratus x6
Super blue auratus x13

I assume the yellow and blue truncatus are more seasonal than my auratus, so I'm hoping they will start laying in the spring.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I have tons Santa Isabella in the water, and out. I'm in the D.C. metro area if anyone is interested. 

Yasmine


----------

